# Check out my Infiniti QX4



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

I know this is a Nissan board and I'm showin off my Infiniti QX4 but I thought I would ask for some feedback anyways. Tell me what you think. If you have any suggestions let me hear them. Please sign my guest book and vote on the poll. My Infiniti QX4


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice audio setup....I'm kinda twisted when it comes to the box though....I dont know if I like it or not...


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

looks pretty damn good just like it is. nice fuckin ride. i was think bout a pathfinder in bout a year but wow i think i want one of these (prolly way to much than i can afford). you got factory tweeters is there. i love the way those sound if they are in the right place


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Nice ride. 20s would look tight on it. 1 question? is the w7 sub good. Never heard it personally. Let me know I got get a new system in my car. thanks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AH man this is so refreshing....I never get to look at any SUVs since iM always on here. Im in the South Fl are too man but I always figured Sound Advice would tax too much for a set up like this....

The job came out very clean....but Im like andre Im not too sure about the box with the red design......

I say go with the Flowmasters--it'll help the ride and the GROWL....oh and 20s would be good but 22s would be BETTER...lol


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm planning on changing out the box for a custom ported box (sound advice will be making it for me) that is the jl box and they pretty much gave it to me... the w7 sounds amazing... in my opinion it is the best SQ sub and it also can compete in SPL with the best...when i tell people i only have one 12 they are shocked when they hear it hittin harder than most the people who have 2 15's
mp2050 check out sound advice... they claim they dont haggle prices but they will help you a little jus get the sales people to like you and sound knowledgeable (i didn't tell you this) also sound advice has amazing warranties...if i blow my sub/amp/speakers they will replace them without a problem within the next 5 years that alone is worth the taxes!!!
Im lookin into some 20's once i get some money...if i get an exaust it will probably be the cat-back one from 4x4parts.com


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah.....my friend swears by JL-he wont ever go with anything else. Maybe Ill check out Sound Advice one day.....I want so bad to be setting off alarms again.....lol


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice setup....keep it nice and clean just the way it is. Don't over do it on the bling bling.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice ride!!!!!!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Sweet set-up.. Keep it up!


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

thanks for all the comments... keep them coming... don't forget to sign my guestbook and please vote "i like it" for the votes


----------

